# Lool 565 Price Question



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

I was looking at an '07 with Ultegra-left over stock. Price is $2300. Is this a "good buy"?
Is the 565 sufficiently stiff to transfer power well for a light rider-137 lbs?


----------



## look565 (Oct 21, 2007)

that seems like a great price for a full bike, im from ireland and the frame alone costs that over here.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

I've been on a 565 for about 3 months. I'm 6 feet, 165 to 170. Plenty stiff enough for me, excellent power transfer. Lateral stiffness in bottom bracket is excellent for me - no rubbing of chain on sides of front derailleur, in either sprints or out of saddle climbs.

Now, I'm more of a spinner, no big power guy, so take above about "sprints" with a grain of salt. No one is ever going to confuse me with the guys they build race sprint finish leadout trains for, so YMMV. If you're a high power rider, might want some additional opinions from folks with riding style more like yours.

Sounds like a good price with the Ultegra. Is this from a Look dealer? Includes warranty?


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

Well the Ebay fever struck again. Bought the 565 '07 Demo bike from Bicycle Johns in Calif. Never rode a Look, for that matter never rode a carbon bike before


----------



## ating (Jul 7, 2007)

I have been riding my 565 for 6 months with no problems I am 5'10" and 188 lbs. That sounds like a really good price if it's from a Look dealer and has a warranty.


----------

